# Direction to the HillBilly Shoot June 26/27 2010



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*Count us in !!!*

Hads Dad, Hoytgirl00, and Heh will be there.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

You know Jen, and I will be there


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

bumpup


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Confirmed not listed

Hornet
Sarge
Prag
Spoon
bowjunkie


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Ms. Lucky and Mr. Lucky............:wink:*

.


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

lets get this to the top to get a head count on who is going to be there!!!! Its less than 3 weeks away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Confirmed not listed
> 
> Hornet
> Sarge
> ...


Still working on a couple of others too...If my truck gets to full, we'll roll in the swagger wagon


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Still working on a couple of others too...If my truck gets to full, we'll roll in the swagger wagon


Get enough together and we'll take my new limo


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I see the edit button is kind to you too....I need a mod to help me go edit my post in the other thread to drive spoon nuts...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I see the edit button is kind to you too....I need a mod to help me go edit my post in the other thread to drive spoon nuts...


What did I do??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I see the edit button is kind to you too....I need a mod to help me go edit my post in the other thread to drive spoon nuts...


Here's my new limo in Sarge friendly style :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Here's my new limo in Sarge friendly style :wink:


Now that is sweet:teeth:...where can I get me one of them...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Now that is sweet:teeth:...where can I get me one of them...


From the Dodge store and the proceeds from Ft. Knox


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

ME!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> ME!


Only problem I could see is having to maneuver the streets in Cumberland and that winding road up to the Hill.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Or going down the back alley into the red light district thanks to my GPS...


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Yep*

Bowtech_Babe and I will be there. It will be out first ever field shoot. Got to start some where, LOL 

WE need someone to show us the ropes and how this is done and has a little paitence and want to have fun. 

I think BH may be 1 but if not we will definally need help. Any Volunteers????


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bowjunkie said:


> Bowtech_Babe and I will be there. It will be out first ever field shoot. Got to start some where, LOL
> 
> WE need someone to show us the ropes and how this is done and has a little paitence and want to have fun.
> 
> I think BH may be 1 but if not we will definally need help. Any Volunteers????



There will be plenty of us there, we'll be sure to get you off on the right foot:wink:.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bowjunkie said:


> Bowtech_Babe and I will be there. It will be out first ever field shoot. Got to start some where, LOL
> 
> WE need someone to show us the ropes and how this is done and has a little paitence and want to have fun.
> 
> I think BH may be 1 but if not we will definally need help. Any Volunteers????


Heck yea just have BowTech_Babe look up any of the NC crowd - we're always happy to help out the fairer sex. Now as for you, "you're on your own". :wink:

Looking forward to meeting both of you. We won't be hard to find. Just look for the tents with the party going on. :beer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> There will be plenty of us there, we'll be sure to get you off on the right foot:wink:.


Agreed... Two years ago I was in the same boat... and I'd love an opportunity to pay it forward.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

bowjunkie said:


> Bowtech_Babe and I will be there. It will be out first ever field shoot. Got to start some where, LOL
> 
> WE need someone to show us the ropes and how this is done and has a little paitence and want to have fun.
> 
> I think BH may be 1 but if not we will definally need help. Any Volunteers????





BOWGOD said:


> There will be plenty of us there, we'll be sure to get you off on the right foot:wink:.





pragmatic_lee said:


> Heck yea just have BowTech_Babe look up any of the NC crowd - we're always happy to help out the fairer sex. Now as for you, "you're on your own". :wink:
> 
> Looking forward to meeting both of you. We won't be hard to find. Just look for the tents with the party going on. :beer:





2005Ultramag said:


> Agreed... Two years ago I was in the same boat... and I'd love an opportunity to pay it forward.


I'm more than happy as well...just look for the Sarge wagon and one of the occupants will give you a hand, or just come on over to the tents...that's where we'll all be anyway...

We even help blowies...though that taunt isn't near as much fun as it used to be :tongue:...


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Thats what I am talkin bout*

If I was on my own I would be in bad shape but I am bringing the Babe along and "We" get the Royal treatment :wink: LOL Hey whatever it takes. Looking forward to a fun weekend. This will be the First shot (including local shoots) we will go to in 2 years. Lets hope I still rember how to shoot. How big are the bails?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bowjunkie said:


> If I was on my own I would be in bad shape but I am bringing the Babe along and "We" get the Royal treatment :wink: LOL Hey whatever it takes. Looking forward to a fun weekend. This will be the First shot (including local shoots) we will go to in 2 years. Lets hope I still rember how to shoot. How big are the bails?


Oh don't worry about missing the bails - just bring lots of arrows. :wink:

All joking aside, I can assure you that you'll have a great time and do NOT be shy about looking us up - I'm serious, you will NOT have any problem finding us. And plan to take part in the Hinky shoot.

Hopefully Hinky will be around before long with all of this year's details. I know he was working Friday on rounding up some of the prizes (of which Archer's Mark will be included).

BTW: Tell Samantha to get over here in the FUN (Field) forum. The "pre-game" activities here on AT are as much a part of the experience as actually shooting. :tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

bowjunkie said:


> If I was on my own I would be in bad shape but I am bringing the Babe along and "We" get the Royal treatment :wink: LOL Hey whatever it takes. Looking forward to a fun weekend. This will be the First shot (including local shoots) we will go to in 2 years. Lets hope I still rember how to shoot. How big are the bails?


Before my first field shoot all I'd ever done was 3-D, and my longest 3-D shot to that point was an elk at 55 yards.
The bales are big enough. you won't miss, even at 80 yards... because I didn't.:wink:

I went to Cumberland for my first field shoot.... without a clue to what I was doing. I was invited to join in with some folks who knew this, and virtually held my hand all the way through. I appreciate that to this day... so thanks again X Hunter, Ms. Lucky, and Moparmatty. The next day was a repeat with Bees, his Dad, and Bowgod.
It will help just a bit beforehand to look over the rules, but some of it won't seem to make much sense without having been through a course. Not to worry, you'll be in good hands at Cumberland, with plenty of folks there that will be glad to have you along in a group.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> Before my first field shoot all I'd ever done was 3-D, and my longest 3-D shot to that point was an elk at 55 yards.
> The bales are big enough. you won't miss, even at 80 yards... because I didn't.:wink:
> 
> I went to Cumberland for my first field shoot.... without a clue to what I was doing. I was invited to join in with some folks who knew this, and virtually held my hand all the way through. I appreciate that to this day... so thanks again X Hunter, Ms. Lucky, and Moparmatty. The next day was a repeat with Bees, his Dad, and Bowgod.
> It will help just a bit beforehand to look over the rules, but some of it won't seem to make much sense without having been through a course. Not to worry, you'll be in good hands at Cumberland, with plenty of folks there that will be glad to have you along in a group.


Not sure of how much you had :beer: after the first day, but I'm pretty sure that Bees' dad wasn't at the Hillbilly and I'm even more sure that on that 2nd day that Bees, Brown Hornet, Macaholic, & I shot together. 

Sure you aren't thinking of MoParMatty? :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not sure of how much you had :beer: after the first day, but I'm pretty sure that Bees' dad wasn't at the Hillbilly and I'm even more sure that on that 2nd day that Bees, Brown Hornet, Macaholic, & I shot together.
> 
> Sure you aren't thinking of MoParMatty? :wink:


You're right. 
I'd had quite a few home brews, and I was also pretty sore on Sunday from pulling that 65# hunting rig all day Saturday.


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

I think I'll be heading up that way too..

:darkbeer:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We will be there!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*WOW!!!! We are setting up to be one BIG PARTY...... not only on the HILL but under that TREE!!!......

The FUN starts on the Hill folks....but after the shooting....it ends up under that tree after shooting on the Hill then again after the Hinky Shoot, the eating and my CD Challenge.
Its right across the parkinglot from the main building where the campers and tents are set up. 

Its where the day's bragging, shooting stories and campfire tales are told along with consumption of the liquid of your choice.......Heck there maybe one tale with a goat in it again this year...

Be sure to bring a couple of folding chairs or a large cooler (full of course :wink to sit on cause the laughter goes on well into the night....

Mr. Lucky and I will see you there......*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WOW!!!! We are setting up to be one BIG PARTY...... not only on the HILL but under that TREE!!!......
> 
> The FUN starts on the Hill folks....but after the shooting....it ends up under that tree after shooting on the Hill then again after the Hinky Shoot, the eating and my CD Challenge.
> Its right across the parkinglot from the main building where the campers and tents are set up.
> ...


We can only hope Jarlicker never gets tired of telling that goat story. :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> We can only hope Jarlicker never gets tired of telling that goat story. :chortle:


Dangit.. I made the trip to Jarlickers Revenge and still haven't heard that story! I've got to hear it soon, I know I am missing out!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> Dangit.. I made the trip to Jarlickers Revenge and still haven't heard that story! I've got to hear it soon, I know I am missing out!


Don't feel bad. I've never heard it either.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Confirmed not listed
> south-paaw... 87 44/100 % sure.. :wink:
> Hornet
> Sarge
> ...




```

```
getting closer and closer to being there.. ! I'm in souhtern Va right now.. if all goes well, i'll be driving-in Thursday night-early Friday !


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Confirmed not listed
> 
> Hornet
> Sarge
> ...


bowgod
bowgod's lady
bowgod's brother
bowgod's other brother
Clyde
Clyde's girlfriend
the infamous evolution puncher
His lovely wife
bowjunkie
bowtech babe
Jen's little sister
Jen's big sister
Jen's niece
deer karma
My best friend

just a short list of the people I have dragged into the Hill this year. Of those listed this will be the first field shoot for 7 of them, and the second field shoot for 5 others.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

silverdollar77 said:


> I think I'll be heading up that way too..
> 
> :darkbeer:


*GREAT!!!!! You might want to get with the DCWC group or follow them up cause this place isn't like Waffle House....you know...sitting on the side of the Interstate :wink:

If you are not wanting to camp out, call the Holiday Inn:

100 South George Street
Cumberland, MD 21502
(301) 724-8800

and ask to speak to Kevin McPherson the manager and let him know you are coming up with Ms. Lucky to the Archery Tournament and ask for the discount rate of $89.00.*

.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Hey Lucky!!!!*

Girl do you need any CD for the Challange? I may have to dig up a box or 2 and bring with me. Let me know. 

This is definally what I need, get away with friends and have fun. I was shooting 60 yds last night and  Well I need to pratice. LOL


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bowjunkie said:


> Girl do you need any CD for the Challange? I may have to dig up a box or 2 and bring with me. Let me know.
> 
> This is definally what I need, get away with friends and have fun. I was shooting 60 yds last night and  Well I need to pratice. LOL


Hey man, where's Samantha? Sent her a PM on Monday inviting her to the Field forum and haven't seen or heard from her. Surely I didn't scare her away. :wink:

If you've got any of the old CDs (before they put the protective coating on them), then I'm sure Lucky would like to use them. They would "explode" when hit - the new ones just kinda grunt.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey man, where's Samantha? Sent her a PM on Monday inviting her to the Field forum and haven't seen or heard from her. Surely I didn't scare her away. :wink:
> 
> If you've got any of the old CDs (before they put the protective coating on them), then I'm sure Lucky would like to use them. They would "explode" when hit - the new ones just kinda grunt.


Sam has been working alot this week. Building time off. :wink: I will have her get on tonight and throw out some smack talk. LOL 

I will go through the CD I have and see what I can get my hands on. I do like the older ones too.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> We can only hope Jarlicker never gets tired of telling that goat story. :chortle:





golfingguy27 said:


> Dangit.. I made the trip to Jarlickers Revenge and still haven't heard that story! I've got to hear it soon, I know I am missing out!





Spoon13 said:


> Don't feel bad. I've never heard it either.


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *GREAT!!!!! You might want to get with the DCWC group or follow them up cause this place isn't like Waffle House....you know...sitting on the side of the Interstate :wink:
> 
> If you are not wanting to camp out, call the Holiday Inn:
> 
> ...


thanks Susan...actually I was born in Cumberland and lived right over the state line in Pennsylvania, so I know exactly where the "hill" is...that valley line runs on for quite some miles...

I may camp...if so I will pull my pop up, but not sure of where I may stay...I understand that I could pop up at the Cumberland Bowhunters clubhouse, but I also like Rocky Gap State Park...I have some family friends that live in Flintstone, and a cousin still in Cumberland so may need to check in on them...

As an aside, my great great grandparents donated a stained glass window to St Peter and Paul's Cathedral on the hill in Cumberland by the library, so I may check that out too..

Also in Flintstone, I like to stop at the Mennonite Store there right off the interstate...they have great fresh baked bread, make sandwiches etc...they have a sign on the door politely requesting that all patrons have on "appropriate dress", so you may have to check yourself at the door...hahaha


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

silverdollar77 said:


> thanks Susan...actually I was born in Cumberland and lived right over the state line in Pennsylvania, so I know exactly where the "hill" is...that valley line runs on for quite some miles...
> 
> I may camp...if so I will pull my pop up, but not sure of where I may stay...I understand that I could pop up at the Cumberland Bowhunters clubhouse, but I also like Rocky Gap State Park...I have some family friends that live in Flintstone, and a cousin still in Cumberland so may need to check in on them...
> 
> ...


We'll all be camping right there at the clubhouse...(at least prag, spoon, and I anyway) if that matters...

We're making arrangements for a carpool from Raleigh Thursday morning...so make sure to talk to prag when you see him next...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

silverdollar77 said:


> thanks Susan...actually I was born in Cumberland and lived right over the state line in Pennsylvania, so I know exactly where the "hill" is...that valley line runs on for quite some miles...
> 
> I may camp...if so I will pull my pop up, but not sure of where I may stay...I understand that I could pop up at the Cumberland Bowhunters clubhouse, but I also like Rocky Gap State Park...I have some family friends that live in Flintstone, and a cousin still in Cumberland so may need to check in on them...
> 
> ...


*Ohhhhhh sorry....I forgot about our talk about you living up there......looks like you have plenty of options then....

OHHHH YESSSSSS......One more thing.................

There is a price to pay for "Newbies" to the HILL....................

Ya gotta bring a batch of those BROWNIES.........:tongue:*

.


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Ohhhhhh sorry....I forgot about our talk about you living up there......looks like you have plenty of options then....
> 
> OHHHH YESSSSSS......One more thing.................
> 
> ...


hmmm...I'll see what I can do...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*How did this thread get down to the bottom of the page with less than a fort night away?????????????

Aaaaahhhhhhh...... that's still 14 days right????????.....or has someone changed that too.....*
.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

... and I'll be practicing every chance I get between now, and then.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> ... and I'll be practicing every chance I get between now, and then.


Me too.


Now where did I put my bow??:set1_thinking:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> Now where did I put my bow??:set1_thinking:


:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> Now where did I put my bow??:set1_thinking:


Mine is sitting on the floor next to me in my office here at work. It was till in the car from the weekend and no way was I leaving it in there today. Supposed to be 98+ today.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure mine is in the exact same place it was when I left DCWC after Sectionals. 

I dang sure haven't done anything with it since.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm pretty sure mine is in the exact same place it was when I left DCWC after Sectionals.
> 
> I dang sure haven't done anything with it since.


I've heard of sticking your tail between your legs and running home, but StrapOn didn't beat you that bad.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've heard of sticking your tail between your legs and running home, but StrapOn didn't beat you that bad.


I was high as a kite. I know what it took to beat me that weekend. There was some shooting going on, that's for sure. 

Just haven't had any time really. That has changed though.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I was high as a kite. I know what it took to beat me that weekend. There was some shooting going on, that's for sure.
> 
> Just haven't had any time really. That has changed though.


Take your meds and get the work done - leave for the Hill in just 10 days


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Take your meds and get the work done - leave for the Hill in just 10 days


I for one am really looking forward to it...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Take your meds and get the work done - leave for the Hill in just 10 days


Tent borrowed?? CHECK

Air Mattress borrowed?? CHECK

Sleeping bag found?? CHECK

Well on my way to being ready for the Hill.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Tent borrowed?? CHECK
> 
> Air Mattress borrowed?? CHECK
> 
> ...


Man, you've left out the MOST important "non" archery item of all.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, you've left out the MOST important "non" archery item of all.


Waiting till a little closer to time to get that.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Waiting till a little closer to time to get that.


What's the matter - afraid it won't last? :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> What's the matter - afraid it won't last? :darkbeer: :wink:


:dontknow:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Little bit of a bump andf a Question for the Cumberland folks:

We're planning on rolling on Thursday evening sometime around darkish...is anybody gonna be available to have the lights on/gate open for us...???


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

The gate will be open and the door to the club house will be unlocked. If no one around make yourself at home and someone will be there soon.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

willieM said:


> The gate will be open and the door to the club house will be unlocked. If no one around make yourself at home and someone will be there soon.


 :rock: thanks...unmatched hospitality as usual...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

:set1_thinking:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nanayak said:


> :set1_thinking:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Enough already - you won't come, so why even pretend to be thinking about it. :tongue:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Enough already - you won't come, so why even pretend to be thinking about it. :tongue:


:set1_thinking:



Nana=:angel:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nanayak said:


> :set1_thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


>


:zip:




:set1_thinking:

:set1_thinking:

Nana=:angel:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK folks, it has been asked of me and frankly I simply don't remember from the previous years and not sure if it has been posted.

What does it cost to register for the weekend.

Seems like $35 for the Hillbilly and Hinky rings a bell, but don't remember is that included the Sat. meal.

So what does it cost to shoot Sat., Sun., Meal on Sat., and Hinky shoot on Sat.?

Thanks


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

My brain recalls:

$20 for the weekend shooting
$10 for the food Saturday night (making it $30 total)
$10 For the Hinky Shoot, but that could have been $5

Either way, where are you going to get 2 days of entertainment, chance at cool door prizes, a chance to shoot for good $$$, and a good meal for $40...???


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

psargeant said:


> Either way, where are you going to get 2 days of entertainment, chance at cool door prizes, a chance to shoot for good $$$, and a good meal for $40...???


:thumb: :thumb:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> :thumb: :thumb:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


should I send a needle and thread for ya Matty??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> My brain recalls:
> 
> $20 for the weekend shooting
> $10 for the food Saturday night (making it $30 total)
> ...





Moparmatty said:


> :thumb: :thumb:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No doubt it is well worth the money, but this info is not for me - just trying to help out a "Hillbilly Newbie".


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

nanayak said:


> should I send a needle and thread for ya Matty??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll be ok. Thanks for the offer though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Just checking...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

We discused the registration fee last evening and here is what we have come up with for this year. $30 for the week end, this includes Sat. shoot, Sat. evening meal and Sun. shoot. The Hinky shoot is seperate.
If you want to shoot Sat.only it will be $10. The meal will be $10. Sun. only will be $10.
This will give the few people a break that can only shoot one day. Feel free to PM me with any other questions you may have.,,,willieM


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

willieM said:


> We discused the registration fee last evening and here is what we have come up with for this year. $30 for the week end, this includes Sat. shoot, Sat. evening meal and Sun. shoot. The Hinky shoot is seperate.
> If you want to shoot Sat.only it will be $10. The meal will be $10. Sun. only will be $10.
> This will give the few people a break that can only shoot one day. Feel free to PM me with any other questions you may have.,,,willieM


You da man - thanks for the info. I'll get hold of Hinky right now concerning his shoot.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You da man - thanks for the info. I'll get hold of Hinky right now concerning his shoot.


That's bee $10 in the past, but it's up to Hinky if that stays the same this year.:

I think there should be hinky stickers for those who participate.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL FOLKS.........We are down to only 6 days from one of the MOST FUN TOURNAMENTS in FIELD ARCHERY.....:banana::hello2::set1_applaud::blob1:


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO get your :elf_moon: in gear and start packing!!!

For those who still haven't made reservations and would like to stay at the Holiday Inn here's their info........

100 South George Street
Cumberland, MD 21502
(301) 724-8800

Ask to speak to Kevin McPherson the manager and let him know you are coming to the HillBilly Tournament. 
Ask.....noooooooo at this late date BEGGGGGggg:hail: for the discount rate of $89.00.
Hopefully he can accomodate your request.

Ohhhhhhhhh....yeah......bring plenty of crispies to not only pay off your bets but to buy plenty of CDs Saturday night.....BOWJUNKIE is going through his stacks to find more of the "oldies" that really explode when you don't make that perfect shot...

COME JOIN the .......:set1_rolf2::hello2::set1_applaud:*


.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL FOLKS.........We are down to only 6 days from one of the MOST FUN TOURNAMENTS in FIELD ARCHERY.....:banana::hello2::set1_applaud::blob1:
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO get your :elf_moon: in gear and start packing!!!
> ...


Lady Lucky, wife called to reserve last week and was told the block was full  so we used her travel points to get a rate at the Super 8.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> Lady Lucky, wife called to reserve last week and was told the block was full  so we used her travel points to get a rate at the Super 8.


*RUTTTTT---ROWWWWWW......What's that saying......:set1_thinking:

Something about ""SNOOZING and LOOSING"" ??????????????

Makes no matter where your staying......just glad your coming....:wink:*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *RUTTTTT---ROWWWWWW......What's that saying......:set1_thinking:
> 
> Something about ""SNOOZING and LOOSING"" ??????????????
> 
> ...


Guilty as charged.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

bump for those getting ready to head to Cumberland...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

jumpmaster said:


> HillBilly Shoot June 26/27 2010
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




```

```
here, i'll move this as well...


----------



## SSNIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2005)

Does this shoot have casual registration?


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

Can't wait fo this shoot. I am jacked and ready to have fun. This will be a great time and a fun shoot.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

SSNIGHTMARE said:


> Does this shoot have casual registration?


Yep, just show up, and pay.:shade:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

bowjunkie said:


> Can't wait fo this shoot. I am jacked and ready to have fun. This will be a great time and a fun shoot.


Me too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> Me too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


what time are you cruizing in Sugar bear??....LOLOL


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> what time are you cruizing in Sugar bear??....LOLOL


Checking out...won't really be back online until after the Hill...for those who are coming...see you all there:...for those who aren't
:nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm getting pumped too. Up until this point this season I have just been enjoying my first season as a fieldie. But there is pride and crispies at stake this weekend and I am heading into it with a whole new attitude. I will be there to still have fun, but show you all (and myself) what I am actually capable of.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

south-paaw said:


> what time are you cruizing in Sugar bear??....LOLOL


Should be at the Hill no later than 2:00pm Friday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm just about done with all the stuff I had to do before I left including a few "custom" pieces for the road trip.

Looking forward to getting there and enjoying myself and cooler temps for a few days.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm just about done with all the stuff I had to do before I left including a few "custom" pieces for the road trip.
> 
> Looking forward to getting there and enjoying myself and cooler temps for a few days.


Hhhhmm.. not sure what it's been like down there recently, but the forecast temps for Saturday and Sunday are 92 and 94.. hard to think of that as cooler...lol


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhhmm.. not sure what it's been like down there recently, but the forecast temps for Saturday and Sunday are 92 and 94.. hard to think of that as cooler...lol


Trust me 92-94 will be a welcomed relief! We've been in the upper 90's with heat indexes well over 110 for the last week.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm just about done with all the stuff I had to do before I left including a few "custom" pieces for the road trip.
> 
> Looking forward to getting there and enjoying myself and cooler temps for a few days.


I might just have a custom piece myself to "display" at the Hill. :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhhmm.. not sure what it's been like down there recently, but the forecast temps for Saturday and Sunday are 92 and 94.. hard to think of that as cooler...lol


I may have to find a new weather app for the phone. It's saying 80, 85, and 87 Fri-Sun in Cumberland, MD.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

weather.com is saying 90-92 and 30% chance of rain both days. I dont like to shoot in the rain.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The other app says 90-92. Oh well, the humidity HAS to be lower. Besides, it registered 100 here about an hour ago.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, I'm out of here myself. Got everything packed but the laptop I'm using now and my shaving bag. 22 :darkbeer: iced down in the cooler (there was 24, but something happened to 2 of them while I was packing.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> The other app says 90-92. Oh well, the humidity HAS to be lower. Besides, it registered 100 here about an hour ago.


That may not be far off. The forecast I looked up was for Frederick (where I live and where Tuscarora is). Cumberland of course is in the mountains so it may be a few degrees cooler at least.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, I'm out of here myself. Got everything packed but the laptop I'm using now and my shaving bag. 22 :darkbeer: iced down in the cooler (there was 24, but something happened to 2 of them while I was packing.


See you in the am.


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

heading out myself around 7 in the am...pulling the popup to Rocky Gap State Park...green 'burb, Coleman Bayside if anyone else is there...

probably hit up the Mennonite deli in Flintstone on the way...

drop in on a friend of my (deceased) father's sometime over the weekend...maybe drive by my childhood home over the state line in Centerville....

all in all...looking forward to the weekend...


----------

